# Диеты. Похуде&



## Guest

Кипа тут видела топиков о диетах.. конкретно ничего никто сказать не может.. 
Повсюду постить нет желания, но вот в помощь делюсь информативным ресурсом, кто хочет, смотрите.


----------



## Kopachris

Not very effective to advertise in Russian on a mostly English website. Still, I was intrigued enough to at least translate and read it. 1/10, would not buy.


----------



## Guest

Ваша России не очень хорошо, почему бы вам не попробовать это на английском языке


----------



## Art Rock

垃圾邮件发送者吸 ！


----------



## Hassid

Déjense de ***** y escriban en algun idioma conocido!


----------



## violadude

Was wilst du??


----------



## quack

வாழை பஜ்ஜி இந்த வாரம் சிறப்பு சலுகை இருக்கும்¿


----------



## GreenMamba

10001001 10011010 0110010100


----------



## Manxfeeder

QaQ vam ghajtaH taH!


----------



## Klavierspieler

wut yo foos doin goin on bout clasicul it dont got no beat man. n yo rushin blogin dont got nothin on me man it dont got no beat either yo so chil out dud
how cum yo clascul got so much mony it dont got no beat my beats got beat man an they got nothin


----------



## Chrythes

את הדייטה שלי אעשה עם חומוס ופיטה, כדורים מרוסיה תמיד נשמע כמו רעיון רע.


----------



## Guest

saubsebraglag said:


> Кипа тут видела топиков о диетах.. конкретно ничего никто сказать не может..
> Повсюду постить нет желания, но вот в помощь делюсь информативным ресурсом, кто хочет, смотрите. http://www.wibb.ru/


Now look what youv'e done grossen kopf und a la carty


----------



## mamascarlatti

Now I can't delete this idiot's thread after banning them - because the replies are too funny!:lol:


----------



## clavichorder

GreenMamba said:


> 10001001 10011010 0110010100


Didn't see anything else this "fella" posted, but its possible that you are speaking the right language to him.


----------



## Manok

Por que?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest

Manok said:


> Por que?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


Would you care to explain that Sir


----------



## Lukecash12

Andante said:


> Would you care to explain that Sir


What he meant was anything from this list:

Whoseawhatsit?
Whatchamacallit?
What in the?


----------



## Morgante

Si dovrebbe parlare più italiano.


----------



## jani

Mikä tämä lanka on?!?!? En ymmärrä mitään mitä yritätte sanoa koska en jaksa käyttää google tranlatoria.


----------



## millionrainbows

According to "Free Online Translator," the message is:

Keep it here saw [topikov] about the diets. specifically nothing no one say can. 
Everywhere to fast there is no desire, but I here to help share informative resource, who wants, you look.


----------



## Kopachris

millionrainbows said:


> According to "Free Online Translator," the message is:
> 
> Keep it here saw [topikov] about the diets. specifically nothing no one say can.
> Everywhere to fast there is no desire, but I here to help share informative resource, who wants, you look.


Google Translate says:

Kip then saw topics on diets .. specifically nothing no one can say ..
Everywhere there is no desire to post, but here to help share informative resource, who wants a look.


----------



## Ravndal

Jeg får vel bli med på leken å legge til litt norsk


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

˙˙˙ǝɹǝɥ ɹǝʌo ʎzzıp ƃuıʇʇǝƃ ɯ,ı ʞuıɥʇ ı 'sʎnƃ sǝƃɐnƃuɐl plıʍ ǝɥʇ llɐ ɥʇıʍ doʇs :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Ia hinkte histi asho unru tsia oursece

can you work that out?


----------



## aleazk

?otse odneibircse yotse amoidi euq ne¿.


----------



## Guest

No, wrong but a nice try :lol:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

член задница Джей Лено в шары потными черными шарами


----------



## TresPicos

Har ni fest eller?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

hisTng sing ilarioushng. :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MaestroViolinist said:


> hisTng sing ilarioushng. :lol:


I've never seen that before. Is that some new dialect of pig latin?

Nu, mi kredas ke tiu lingvo prenas la kuko. :tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nu, mi kredas ke tiu lingvo prenas la kuko. :tiphat:


I can understand this but I haven't got a clue what language it is.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

mamascarlatti said:


> I can understand this but I haven't got a clue what language it is.


How is that possible that you understand the phrase but not the language? :lol: It's Esperanto, the most famous man-made language there is.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Huilunsoittaja said:


> How is that possible that you understand the phrase but not the language? :lol: It's Esperanto, the most famous man-made language there is.


I understood it because I can understand French, Italian and Spanish and this is very similar.


----------



## Guest

"Voulez-vous couchez avec-"

No, sorry, I meant to say, "La plume de ma tante est dans le bureau do mon oncle!"...but it's just not so interesting.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> ?otse odneibircse yotse amoidi euq ne¿.


Mine was easy, it's spanish, spelled backward.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Estoy muy confundido.


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> Didn't see anything else this "fella" posted, but its possible that you are speaking the right language to him.


more appropriate then, would be: 0 0000 0 00 00000 00000 000 0000000 00000000000000000000000000. (etc.)


----------



## Hassid

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Estoy muy confundido.


Mientras no estés muy fundido, no hay problema.


----------



## Turangalîla

mamascarlatti said:


> Now I can't delete this idiot's thread after banning them - because the replies are too funny!:lol:


You banned him already? Wow, he must've been terrible....it says that he had posted 0 times.


----------



## Guest

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> You banned him already? Wow, he must've been terrible....it says that he had posted 0 times.


Yeh and look what happened


----------



## mamascarlatti

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> You banned him already? Wow, he must've been terrible....it says that he had posted 0 times.


Spammer - I just edited out the spam


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This my be TalkClassical's best off-topic thread ever.


----------



## superhorn

Bakaki Ts'qalishi ikinebs . Means "The frog is croaking in the water" in Georgian. Really. I'm not making this up ! Don't ban somebyu just for writing in Cyrillic. It's fun. I can read it .


----------



## quack

βρεκεκεκὲξ κοὰξ κοάξ
λιμναῖα κρηνῶν τέκνα,
ξύναυλον ὕμνων βοὰν
φθεγξώμεθ’, εὔγηρυν ἐμὰν ἀοιδάν

culture!


----------



## mamascarlatti

quack said:


> βρεκεκεκὲξ κοὰξ κοάξ
> λιμναῖα κρηνῶν τέκνα,
> ξύναυλον ὕμνων βοὰν
> φθεγξώμεθ', εὔγηρυν ἐμὰν ἀοιδάν
> 
> culture!


hehe hehe, I got it from the κοὰξ κοάξ. The Frogs.


----------



## Aksel

Herregud, dere.


----------



## Hassid

Me pare que son todos una manga de pelandrunes y otarios que no manyan un joraca de la parla canyengue.


----------



## samurai

It's all Greek to me!


----------

